# Hunting luck changes in 30 seconds!!!



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Spent Opening day in the rain seeing nothing. Came back on Friday morning, saw 1 far away. Started to get discouraged when 5 more hunters showed up to the hunting area about 11:00am to drive deer. My dad and I decided to move around to the other end of the public land to see if they would chase us anything. Hunting an old cow pasture with woods at the back end. Got about 150 yds from the road, when we see an 8 pointer running across the pasture 200yds away! We freeze and then a button buck runs full speed at us across the cow pasture. My dad takes it down at 20yds. As he is shooting, 3 does get up from under a small grove of pine trees 30yds away next to the field! Instead of running through the pines to escape, they run up the hill through the pasture! I start firing and after the 2nd shot, one stops broadside, 70 yds away and I nailed it! Hit it in the neck and it dropped like a rock! So, in 30 seconds, we went from having no shots to taking 5 shots and having 2 deer down within 70 yds of each other! Easy drag back to the road too! Our shooting started a war up in the woods above the pasture as there were about 10 hunters spread out up there! Heard 7 or 8 more shots and saw 2 does running back across the pasture a half hour later.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Sounds like too many hunters for me ..... congrats on your 2 deer, my 2nd came after i guess i had fell asleep for a short time to look up and there they were


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats! Things can change in an instant. When I feel discouraged, I always tell myself to hang in there because I could be covered up in deer in the next 20 minutes.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Congrats thats hunting you can sit for 7 hours for 20 seconds of joy


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

ironman172 said:


> Sounds like too many hunters for me ..... congrats on your 2 deer, my 2nd came after i guess i had fell asleep for a short time to look up and there they were


Always found you see deer when you wake up because you weren't movin around !!!


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Hours of watching the same woods. I have named individual squirrels, ground hogs, hawks and owls, then within a minute everything changes. I guess that's why we sit in a tree. It's very exciting when it happens. I'm 54 and still get buck fever at times when I get a shot at a doe. Killed 80 + deer in my life. It's still fun when your heart gets pumping.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

When my heart gets pumping and the adreniline is flowing I usually miss my shot. When they come up to me fast or are leaving fast, I usually shoot better! No time to overthink it! When I do have too much time and am worried about them possibly running away before I fire, my aiming looks like a drunk trying to drive!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

bdawg said:


> When my heart gets pumping and the adreniline is flowing I usually miss my shot. When they come up to me fast or are leaving fast, I usually shoot better! No time to overthink it! When I do have too much time and am worried about them possibly running away before I fire, my aiming looks like a drunk trying to drive!


Agreed, the less time to think the better. When things begin to happen fast, you tend to act instead of think. I can think of more occasions where I screwed up the shot because I had time to wait and think about the shot. I,as well, shoot a lot better when things are happening fast around me.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

bdawg said:


> When my heart gets pumping and the adreniline is flowing I usually miss my shot. When they come up to me fast or are leaving fast, I usually shoot better! No time to overthink it! When I do have too much time and am worried about them possibly running away before I fire, my aiming looks like a drunk trying to drive!


This is me too. I remember I had a little pencil spike walk in from 100 yards about 2 years ago while bow hunting. Watched him the whole time to my tree. Until he got about 35 yards away, I thought he was a doe, which was what I was hunting for since I was tagged out on bucks. Before I realized it was a spike, I could literally hear my heart pump out of my chest. I was like, what's going on? I don't recall that happening before. But I haven't had that experience before literally watching deer walk to their doom from 100 yards away without them knowing what beholds them. It's kind of strange.


----------

